# 26" x 2.125" Tires - What is Everyone Using?



## srfndoc (Nov 11, 2020)

I have two sets of John's Royal Tire Chain tires and they have been great.  My only concern is some have mentioned they are prone to coming off rims like the early triple drop rims.  So far I have not seen that but was curious if others have?  If so, what other newly available tires are people purchasing to use with triple drop rims?

Thanks


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2020)

I've never had a problem with John's tires. And I have over 100 of them.


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 11, 2020)

catfish said:


> I've never had a problem with John's tires. And I have over 100 of them.



That's good to hear.  I have yet to have any issues as well but every time I'm out someone see them on my rims (triple drops) and says that. 

I love John's tires and are thankful they are available.  

Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2020)

If Lobdell straightside(aka "triple drops") are not perfect, they will pop a bead. This tends to happen with most tires. Ask me how I know...


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Nov 11, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> I have two sets of John's Royal Tire Chain tires and they have been great.  My only concern is some have mentioned they are prone to coming off rims like the early triple drop rims.  So far I have not seen that but was curious if others have?  If so, what other newly available tires are people purchasing to use with triple drop rims?
> 
> Thanks



I have a bike that has the early triple steps on it, the bike in my profile image.  I bought a pair of the really cheap Chinese made cream brick tires, duro brand I think.  $30 for the pair.  Although they are cheap in price, they are good in quality, and I have put a couple hundred miles on them so far with no complaints.  The only thing is, they are extremely hard to mount on this type rim I felt, at least they were for me, but they look good and fit perfectly once they're seated, so I recommend those for safety, quality, and appearance.  These early triple steps are flimsier than the later clincher rims.  The tires are widely available on ebay or bike shows, and don't have any printed or painted on logos to remove, only the typical embossed ones that aren't easy to see.


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> If Lobdell straightside(aka "triple drops") are not perfect, they will pop a bead. This tends to happen with most tires. Ask me how I know...



This has nothing to do with the tires. It is the way the rims are made. And why they changed to a beaded rim.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 11, 2020)

I have original Schwinn Typhoon Cords on one bike and older repop Typhoon Cords on the other.


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 11, 2020)

I have used John's tires on the balloon tires bikes i ride daily, triple drop and standard.  Never had a problem and have several hundred miles on them.

I do mount the tire and inflate to 10 lbs or so, then bounce the tire to insure it is seated evenly all the way around prior to mounting and airing to proper capacity.


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 11, 2020)

So it may just be an issue with straight sided rims and not any particular tire type.  I guess single wall construction and years of abuse doesn't help (and led to the design change).

The process @1817cent outlined is what I follow as well.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 11, 2020)

I also use Duro tires on my klunkers, and John’s chain tread on nicer projects; and something more reflective for night rider bikes.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 11, 2020)

I use John's tires on almost all my balloon "riders" ( 8 bikes) and about 1/2 of my display bikes ( 6 or so..). They are the best reproduction balloon tire out there for looks and rideability. I do have some original rubber on some bikes, but as most of the above say, mounting correct/being patient, and getting an even bead is key. I massage all around the tire on both sides at low pressure and assess the bead line up all around.

 I have a couple sets of other repops, and not all my bikes are balloon. I can't say how thankful ( I have many times) we are to have John's tires on our bikes. I don't ride as much as I'd like, but pushing 20-22lb inflation original rubber around is not my idea of a fun ride. Yeah, I'm getting "whimpy" in my old age, but at least I still ride. Getting old sucks.


----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2020)

More than the tire brand or rim style ( tires and rims vary a bit either from ware or brand ) seems like it's more important to put a few Lbs of air ( 5-10 ) and then go around the rim seat the tire ( wiggle, squeeze or whatever ) so it's even all around before full air, many times while not paying close enough attention while airing up and the tube is bubbling out!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 11, 2020)

I use Duro 'slick' tread looking tires the most but I have a few sets of the original brick style in other brands (same tires honestly; kenda etc) worse case like stated under inflate 10-20psi and make sure your beading looks uniform and inflate to maybe 40 lbs. I have some Lobdell style flat wide rims & None of them seem like they ever need that much air to be firm & then super freakin' stiff. I weigh maybe 180 and they always ride harsher the tighter they go up.
.



Those are the Duro 'slick' style I am talking about in 26x3 & even they don't honestly need 40 lbs/psi; unless you're weighing in 200+. 


These are the others in 26x2.125 what I call thick brick? Anyways they are made by different brands but same tires. My ex gf's white walls like my 26x3" tires felt like a firmer rubber vs the softer pliable type on my chopper. I had to soak them in the hottest water in the bath tub to get them to stop slipping on a set of cheap aluminum box store wheels. The bouncing method just shot it back n forth from 1 side or in different spots. Used to break down & mount car tires with a little dish soap or even a faint smear of grease. If heated & dried out it gives some grip but can be a pain in the ass after some years.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 11, 2020)

Original vintage 1930s-50s Made in USA and most often "Used" rubber.... 
in over 40 years of cruising...
1 blow out
Cyclone Coaster ride.. 10 years ago or so... tread bare WW Typhoon on the bridge to the Queen Mary...Ya'll heard it.
no one got shot!

Johns tires are great!  Just prefer og on my bikes


----------



## SKPC (Nov 12, 2020)

Manufacturing variances(tires) or damage(rim itself)  may be the issue here.  I don't use on any of my riders old rubber personally but this is because I like the light weight and insurance of running a new tire. New tires are generally pretty good, but how do you see if the tire bead is out of spec? We all know some tires slip on the rims better than other brands.   For me, the 30's T-steps with modern tires are fine.  Very dependable.  Better to call them light weight rather than "flimsy". The question is "are they within specs and are they undamaged?"   These old rims are lightweight and flexible because they are thinner gauge metal.  But if perfectly round and tensioned, they rival a modern lighter wheel.  They also ran butted spokes on all the ones I have seen.   I recently built up some very straight  trip-steps and put 4 different brands of tires on them running up to 50lbs and had zero issues.  With these rims, an inside-protruding "bead" on the outer limit of the rim as demanded by insurance companies is not there.  Most of the newest tubeless rims do not have beads on the rim, because tire specs are more accurate.  I want to try to set up my old T-step wheels tubeless.  I might not be able to seat Johns tires "tubeless" though but it may be possible..


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 12, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> 10 years ago or so... on the bridge to the Queen Mary...



Would that be the Gerald Desmond Bridge from Long Beach to Terminal Island; and isn't that the one being replaced?
Is a new bridge already done yet; will it be even taller and steeper than the old one?


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 12, 2020)

No was a smaller bridge from the light house area to Mary


----------



## ozzie (Nov 13, 2020)

Duro goodyear. quiet and ride well

Electra retrorunner. same but faster. very light construction, probably little puncture resistance thought.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 13, 2020)

Depends on if you’re actually going to ride it like @SKPC , he’s 100 % correct it’s like night and day . Or if you just going for short runs or you like to pull it out and take pics of your beautiful ride , what ever turns you on
Enjoy and play it safe


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 13, 2020)

Well, as I don't have many ballooners left.   I used a lot of Duro brick treads for years, until I found out how much they suck in the rain.  Really when you are taking a corner at a good speed and your bike slides out from under you, it is hard to look cool laying on pavement.    Then I switched out to Duro Goodyear knock offs, much better traction, so it is a toss up between rolling resistance and sliding.   I have a set of John's on the 41 Elgin, they are awesome tires.  I have a set of modern Goodyears on my Huffy, great traction, excellent in water, yet not much rolling resistance.  Some of the Electra stock tires are really nice.   I have used the Columbia re-pops, heck, whatever tire I could find.   When I had my Monark's I did the og tire thing, but with sidewalls blowing and tread bands splitting, it wasn't worth it.    If you ride them enough, all tires will have pro's and con's to them.   Ride them until they fail, replace them and repeat.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 13, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> If Lobdell straightside(aka "triple drops") are not perfect, they will pop a bead. This tends to happen with most tires. Ask me how I know...



Yea I have seen the dreaded triple steps in action ..Bill from Oregon made it up to thre Skidkings Fall color classic one year..good thing I carry bailing wire and zip ties, electrical tape..only way to keep the tire beads in check..


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 7, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> If Lobdell straightside(aka "triple drops") are not perfect, they will pop a bead. This tends to happen with most tires. Ask me how I know...




Just had this happen yesterday for the first time while out on a ride.  This is 4th set of triple drops I've mounted tires on and I'm pretty careful to air up to about 10lbs and then make sure the bead is seated good all around.  This set of triple drops are really straight too with no curb dings or other issues.


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 11, 2021)

My 46 Rollfast had the original US Royal Chain tires on when I bought it. They looked almost new except one tire has a small gash on the sidewall so I replaced them with clay and cream Duros. They were easy to mount, perform well and look great.


----------

